# CPU for VE Pro Slave ?



## Drumdude2112 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hey sorry if this is have been covered but i feel inspired to do a PC for a ve-pro slave (slaved to my mac) what is the ‘ General consensus‘ regarding cpu’s ?…Intel ? Amd ? either ? 8 cores enough or will the beastly 16 core give me much better performance ?
This is uncharted territory for me .
Any advice been extremely helpful.


----------



## Michelob (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi Drumdude,

Not a specialist here, just exploring that jungle these days, in the same purpose as you.

What I think having understood :

1. VEP is good at managing several core/threads, so the most you get, the better it is.
2. Zen 3 architecture seems to be the best choice today, regarding latency. So AMD Ryzen 5XXX looks like a good solution.
3. in this range, 5600X looks good, but 5900X offers double specs. 5950X offers more, but the ration threads/price is not that good. I'll go to 5900X, but still hesitates with 5600X.
4. if that machine is only meant to be a slave, then you don't need much USB ports/PCI lanes... and so, a cheap Mobo will do the job. Asus Prime A520M would be my choice.

Ok, your question is about a general consensus and I only give here my 2 cents. Maybe some starting point 

Real specialists here will certainly have more general advice, I'm sure.

Michel


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Aug 21, 2021)

thanks michel totally helpful 👍🏻.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 23, 2021)

My PC slave was a 10th gen i7 10700, it was an absolute beast and very budget friendly. My 2020 iMac has proven to be more that adequate, so I sold the PC (have gone back to a single machine setup).


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> My PC slave was a 10th gen i7 10700, it was an absolute beast and very budget friendly. My 2020 iMac has proven to be more that adequate, so I sold the PC (have gone back to a single machine setup).


i’m running a 2020 3.6 10 core i9 myself (with 80 gigs ) i should probably leave well enough alone for right now till i Truly hit a wall. I have vepro on the same machine with a close to 400 track template (alot of it purged) i can’t say i hit a wall uless i do some rediculous tutti that i would never actually DO lol .


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 27, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> i’m running a 2020 3.6 10 core i9 myself (with 80 gigs ) i should probably leave well enough alone for right now till i Truly hit a wall. I have vepro on the same machine with a close to 400 track template (alot of it purged) i can’t say i hit a wall uless i do some rediculous tutti that i would never actually DO lol .


What DAW are you running?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> What DAW are you running?


i go between Cubase and Studio One.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 28, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> i go between Cubase and Studio One.


Have you tried setting up a disabled template? It works great, and you can set up hundreds (even thousands) of tracks….you only enable the ones you need and they load very fast.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Aug 28, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Have you tried setting up a disabled template? It works great, and you can set up hundreds (even thousands) of tracks….you only enable the ones you need and they load very fast.


I’ve havent tried that in its entirety. I dig the fact once they’re loaded in ve pro (currently on the same machine as tje daw ) the session doesnt have to load them again (hence making the session open much faster ) i DO keep deactivated tracks in my template (NOT in ve-pro) that i need more ‘access to’….Synths, texture or ‘sound designy’ based libraries …things like that..I absolutely LOVE S1 but yes i doesn’t handle large templates well at all.Cubase is way ahead in this regard .Frankly theres certain things i love about Both daws (Have to say I enjoy editing midi in cubase a good deal more ) Smaller projects i’ll use S1 though… i’d say I use both pretty much daily.


----------

